# creeping jenny in dart viv



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Has anybody tried using creeping jenny in dartfrog vivaria?
BBC - Gardening: Plant Finder - Creeping jenny

http://www.aquariumhintsandtips.com/Creeping-Jenny.html


If so how did it go.
I have it growing both out in my garden around pond edges, and completely submerged in aquatic newt set ups indoors, so my thinking is that if the lighting is good enough it should do fine in the very humid environment of a dart viv??


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

nobody??
Well I will try some in my dartfrog juvenile raising viv and see how it goes


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've never heard of creeping jenny, however I do have a sister called Jenny and she's pretty creepy, would she be able to fit in there?


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

manda88 said:


> I've never heard of creeping jenny, however I do have a sister called Jenny and she's pretty creepy, would she be able to fit in there?


lol, nice one : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

it does well in damp, fairly cool situations- worth a try, anyway!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

manda88 said:


> I've never heard of creeping jenny, however I do have a sister called Jenny and she's pretty creepy, would she be able to fit in there?


 :lol2: 

Morg ive got it growing in my greenhouse where i house different amphibians but never used it in a viv, i think it should be ok though it pretty much grows everywhere its put

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I've never heard of creeping jenny, however I do have a sister called Jenny and she's pretty creepy, would she be able to fit in there?


You be nice to your sis- she's fab! :bash:


----------



## suej (Sep 22, 2010)

I have some growing in my hatchling wood turtle tank indoors, it looks to be doing well, so I am going to plant more up in the enclosures in the shed.


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

In the short time since I tried this plant in a humid dartfrog viv its gone mad.
rooted within a few days, spread over the substrate quickly, then climbed up the coco panel backing.
however I dont think it looks anywhere near as good as the slower growing ficus pumila so Im removing it and replacing with ficus


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

morg said:


> In the short time since I tried this plant in a humid dartfrog viv its gone mad.
> rooted within a few days, spread over the substrate quickly, then climbed up the coco panel backing.
> however I dont think it looks anywhere near as good as the slower growing ficus pumila so Im removing it and replacing with ficus


the creeping jenny will perish in a heated tank as it is a temperate plant not a tropical one  so the ficus will be a better choice


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Some plants just seem to adapt to any conditions though....We call these plants badasses.


----------

